# Sayin hi from Newberry, FL



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jeremy. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome! Best of luck!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

